
Don't send email from your own server - oftenwrong
https://www.attejuvonen.fi/dont-send-email-from-your-own-server/
======
znpy
"Don't send e-mails from your server" is the complete opposite of what you
should be doing.

The advice basically means "surrender to big players, even though there is no
technical reason to do so. Just surrender."

I would argue that you should do the complete opposite:

\- DO send e-mails from your own e-mail server

\- DO complain to Google/Outlook if they unjustly mark your e-mail as spam

Accepting this behavior from google/outlook is accepting a "guilty-by-default"
prejudice and a limitation of your own freedom of speech.

Basically they're abusing their dominant position to make sure you cannot
speak to anybody unless you pass through another big player (ideally from
them).

------
mips_avatar
I didn’t try to host my own email. I just tried using zoho. But I still
managed to get all my email blocked by gmail. Would love a non gmail email for
personal domains.

------
shaneprrlt
Brb, forwarding this to Hillary Clinton.

~~~
Lammy
Please don’t politicize HN like this :(

~~~
beerandt
I agree, but not before I lol'd.

~~~
kova12
I too think this is funny af

------
ggm
The meme said it.

